# Contract vs Permanent employment



## tron05

Hello Everyone

I am working with a IT company with expertise on Banking sector for over 8 years and now feel a need to change job to gain more exposure. I could not find much demand for my type of profile in my current city. And my options are to move to another city in India or Countries having direct connectivity to my home city and short travel. And my preference is to move to nearby countries and hence decided on Singapore due to it been a financial hub and expat friendly policies.

I have got a few calls from consultantcies for contract jobs that says '1 year and extendable'. I have been rejecting them outright, but today gave it a thought. I did some research and have quite a few questions. Appreciate if any of you would help me out

1. Do contract employees get a premium salary compared to permanent employees. How much more should i be quoting against a permanent position of say 120k for similar job and profile.

2. I would be getting married next year. Would i be eligible for leaves for 2 weeks?

3. What benefits would i have to forego when compared to permanent employee?

4. When would i come to know if the employer would extend my employment beyond a year? reason been- I would need a good lead time to find another opportunity.

5. Would it be any easier to hunt for a permanent position when you are on a contract job in singapore than hunting 1 from India?

6. Are there chances of contracts been converted to permanent within the same company?

7. Would my visa expire as soon as my contract expires? Is there a different category of visa for contract employees compared to permanent expats?

Thanks in advance for helping out guys..


----------



## beppi

*Temporary Work Contracts*



tron05 said:


> 1. Do contract employees get a premium salary compared to permanent employees. How much more should i be quoting against a permanent position of say 120k for similar job and profile.
> No, you will usually get less as a temp staff.
> 
> 2. I would be getting married next year. Would i be eligible for leaves for 2 weeks?
> The minimum annual leave you are entitled to by law is 7 days, but most companies give 14 or more.
> 
> 3. What benefits would i have to forego when compared to permanent employee?
> That depends on the company and your negotiation skills.
> 
> 4. When would i come to know if the employer would extend my employment beyond a year? reason been- I would need a good lead time to find another opportunity.
> That depends on the company.
> 
> 5. Would it be any easier to hunt for a permanent position when you are on a contract job in singapore than hunting 1 from India?
> Yes, job search while in the country is MUCH easier than from abroad!
> 
> 6. Are there chances of contracts been converted to permanent within the same company?
> Time-limited contracts are used by companies to either cover a temporary need (in which case you will not be converted), or to "test" a new employee (so you might be converted if you perform well).
> 
> 7. Would my visa expire as soon as my contract expires? Is there a different category of visa for contract employees compared to permanent expats?
> The visa type does not depend on your type of contract. Even permanent employees get a 12-months-visa, after which they need to renew (and can be rejected).


Good luck!


----------



## simonsays

just adding, large companies add 5 days for marriage leave, on top of Annual and Medical

Smaller companies, contractors, rarely do


----------



## sam1989

tron05 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am working with a IT company with expertise on Banking sector for over 8 years and now feel a need to change job to gain more exposure. I could not find much demand for my type of profile in my current city. And my options are to move to another city in India or Countries having direct connectivity to my home city and short travel. And my preference is to move to nearby countries and hence decided on Singapore due to it been a financial hub and expat friendly policies.
> 
> I have got a few calls from consultantcies for contract jobs that says '1 year and extendable'. I have been rejecting them outright, but today gave it a thought. I did some research and have quite a few questions. Appreciate if any of you would help me out
> 
> 1. Do contract employees get a premium salary compared to permanent employees. How much more should i be quoting against a permanent position of say 120k for similar job and profile.
> 
> 2. I would be getting married next year. Would i be eligible for leaves for 2 weeks?
> 
> 3. What benefits would i have to forego when compared to permanent employee?
> 
> 4. When would i come to know if the employer would extend my employment beyond a year? reason been- I would need a good lead time to find another opportunity.
> 
> 5. Would it be any easier to hunt for a permanent position when you are on a contract job in singapore than hunting 1 from India?
> 
> 6. Are there chances of contracts been converted to permanent within the same company?
> 
> 7. Would my visa expire as soon as my contract expires? Is there a different category of visa for contract employees compared to permanent expats?
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping out guys..


mostly if contract job, i heard it is difficult to apply loans to buy house or cars, and when you are nearing the end of contract, there is no promise that the company will extend your contract even if you perform well..it depends on the situation..anyway good luck..


----------



## simonsays

sam1989 said:


> mostly if contract job, i heard it is difficult to apply loans to buy house or cars, and when you are nearing the end of contract, there is no promise that the company will extend your contract even if you perform well..it depends on the situation..anyway good luck..


Who said so?

Perm job on EP isn't infinite

EP also has validity!!


----------



## ok159

EP comes with expiry date.. every time the application is assessed by MOM..


----------



## simonsays

ok159 said:


> EP comes with expiry date.. every time the application is assessed by MOM..


isn't that what I said ???


----------

